
Elon Musk's Boring Co. Begins Big Dig to LAX - rmason
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/05/12/elon-musk-just-posted-a-bunch-of-pictures-of-his-tunnel-and-boring-equipment.html
======
RichardHeart
What is the law regarding who you can dig under?

